# gigapixel image of everest



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Have a look at this gigapixel image of everest - you can pan and zoom using either keyboard shortcuts or the onscreen controls. Zooming in to the bottom centre shows the everest base camp in incredible detail, down to people, rocks etc. give the image time to adjust resolution after zooming

https://s3.amazonaws.com/Gigapans/EBC_Pumori_050112_8bit_FLAT/EBC_Pumori_050112_8bit_FLAT.html


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Absolutely stunning quality, but it still doesn't motivate me to want to go visit there :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

HERE'S some more. Stunning...

And those rocks do not look like a comfortable place to sleep. No wonder every climber says they don't get much sleep on the climb. I thought it was cause of the altitude or the cold when it's really just the pebble sticking up through the floor. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I always thought that they were small expeditions .. the number of tents there is amazing unless people camp out there all year around :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

One thing that's a bit disappointing with the Everest pic though, I can't see a Yeti anywhere :sigh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

probably hiding in one of those tents :lol:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

There. He goes. Did you see him? You gotta be quick. :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

......


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

WereBo said:


> I can't see a Yeti anywhere


I used to live in the Pacific Northwest many people swore that there were bigfoot. Whenever I'd ask why none of the hundreds of hunter's trail cameras had ever captured a video of a bigfoot the response would be that the bigfoot were either too wary, to smart, someplace else or hibernating (ignoring the fact that hominoids don't hibernate).

So... the yeti were all on the other side of he mountain that day, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

It looks like there might be over twenty thousand people living at the foot of the mountain in all of those base camp tents.


----------

